# Κι ο Sławomir Mrożek, από την Πολωνία, στέλνει τις ευχές του στη Λεξιλογία



## ndsv (Apr 1, 2012)

Η πρώτη ιδέα για τη συνεισφορά μου σ’ αυτή την εκδήλωση —μια που πρόκειται για κατ’ εξοχήν μεταφραστολόγιο— ήταν _Ο κλεπτομανής μεταφραστής_ του Deszö Kostolányi. Αλλά επειδή έχει μεταφραστεί ήδη στα ελληνικά, έψαξα κάτι άλλο πρωτότυπο.
Έτσι αποφάσισα να σας αφιερώσω δυο μικρά κείμενα από κάποιον άλλο εξίσου σημαντικό συγγραφέα, λίγο πιο βόρεια, γνωστό στην Ελλάδα κυρίως από τα θεατρικά του έργα: τον Sławomir Mrożek.
Στα ελληνικά έχουν δημοσιευθεί:
— από τις εκδόσεις Δωδώνη
Εμιγκρέδες, Δεύτερη υπηρεσία, Το συμβόλαιο˙
—από τις εκδόσεις Γράμματα
Ο ελέφαντας˙
—από τις εκδόσεις Ηριδανός
Τάνγκο.

Θα διαβάσετε λοιπόν δύο μικρά διηγήματα —«_Ένα μπουκάλι στη θάλασσα_» και «_Ελπίδα_»— που προέρχονται από το βιβλίο «Το Δέντρο, Νουβέλες 1».
Οι δυο πρωταρχικοί λόγοι που με οδήγησαν να επιλέξω τον Sławomir Mrożek είναι ότι, πρώτον, δεν ξέρω καθόλου πολωνέζικα, και έτσι έκανα μία μετα-μετάφραση από την γαλλική έκδοση της μετάφρασης από τα πολωνέζικα του André Kozimor (οι μεταφραστές είναι περίεργα όντα, δεν χρειάζεται, νομίζω, διευκρίνιση και τους αρέσουν οι παραξενιές). Δεύτερον, ο Mrożek έπαθε κάτι που αποτελεί το άκρον άωτον του άγχους για τους μεταφραστές: μετά από ένα εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο, ξέχασε όλες τις γλώσσες που ήξερε, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της μητρικής του. Και μετά την ανάρρωσή του, κατόρθωσε να τις μάθει πάλι από την αρχή!

Κι επειδή πάντοτε πίσω από έναν άντρα βρίσκεται μία σημαντική γυναίκα, θέλω να ευχαριστήσω την πολύτιμη φίλη μου Α. για την επιμέλεια (για να γλιτώσετε από τις γαλλικούρες μου).

Το «_Μπουκάλι στη Θάλασσα_» θα ριχτεί στο νήμα κάποια απ' αυτές τις ημέρες, ανάλογα με τον προγραμματισμό των διαχειριστών. Και θα ακολουθήσει η «_Ελπίδα_», γιατί στους δύσκολους καιρούς που ζούμε, ελπίδα και γέλιο είναι απαραίτητα για την επιβίωση.

Ένα βιογραφικό σημείωμα στην ιστοσελίδα των εκδόσεων L’Arche αναφέρει τα εξής:

Ο Sławomir Mrożek [swavɔmˈir mrɔʐ̠ˈɛk] γεννήθηκε το 1930 στο Borzęcin, κοντά στην Κρακοβία. Ο πατέρας του ήταν ταχυδρομικός υπάλληλος. Στα βιογραφικά σημειώματά του αναφέρεται συνήθως ότι έκανε σπουδές αρχιτεκτονικής, ιστορίας τέχνης και ανατολικών γλωσσών, που ο ίδιος διαψεύδει κατηγορηματικά: «_Δεν σπούδασα καθόλου. Είναι αλήθεια ότι άρχισα να σπουδάζω αρχιτεκτονική, αλλά τα παράτησα μετά από έξι μήνες. Μετά σπούδασα καλές τέχνες για δυο βδομάδες πριν τα παρατήσω. Είναι αλήθεια επίσης ότι άρχισα να σπουδάζω ανατολικές γλώσσες. Ήμουν έτοιμος να κάνω τη θητεία μου στο στρατό, στον κομουνιστικό στρατό, κι αυτή η ιδέα ήταν για μένα τελείως επαχθής. Όσο ήμουν φοιτητής, μπορούσα να ξεφύγω. Να σε τι χρησίμευσαν οι σπουδές μου ανατολικών γλωσσών. Ήταν το μόνο τμήμα του Πανεπιστημίου που με είχε δεχθεί. Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν σπούδασα τίποτα απολύτως. Λυπάμαι που δεν σπούδασα φιλοσοφία, λόγου χάρη. Δεν είμαι και πολύ υπερήφανος για τον εαυτό μου._» 

Από το 1950, εκδίδει τα πρώτα σατιρικά και γελοιογραφικά σκίτσα του στον πολωνικό τύπο, αρχίζοντας ταυτόχρονα να γράφει μικρές νουβέλες, με τις οποίες γελοιοποιεί με μία δηκτική ειρωνεία τους παραλογισμούς της καθημερινής ζωής υπό το κομουνιστικό καθεστώς και τα μετα-ρομαντικά στερεότυπα του πολωνικού φανταστικού κόσμου. Πολύ γρήγορα, η διπλή δραστηριότητά του, γραφιστική και λογοτεχνική, του δίνει μία σημαντική διασημότητα, τόσο ώστε το επώνυμό του μπαίνει στην κοινή γλώσσα για να χαρακτηρίσει μία κατάσταση ιδιαίτερα παράλογη ή γελοία, που περιγράφεται ως «κατευθείαν βγαλμένη από τον Mrożek». Το 1958, συγκεντρώνει ένα πρώτο σύνολο από νουβέλες σε μία ανθολογία με τον τίτλο _Ο Ελέφαντας_, που θα γίνει η υποχρεωτική ανάγνωση χιλιάδων Πολωνών μαθητών. Ένας δεύτερος τόμος, _Οι Κοντυλοφόροι_, δημοσιεύεται τον επόμενο χρόνο. 

Το 1956, δημοσιεύει το πρώτο θεατρικό του, _Η Αστυνομία_, έναν δραματικό μύθο που σκηνοθετεί τον κεντρικό ρόλο της αστυνομίας, ακόμη και της μυστικής αστυνομίας, σε ένα τέλειο ολοκληρωτικό Κράτος, μέσα στο οποίο όλοι οι αποκλίνοντες και άλλοι αντιπολιτευόμενοι έχουν μπει στη σειρά: για να δικαιολογήσει την ύπαρξή της και την αναγκαιότητά της εμπρός στην δημόσια γνώμη και στους ίδιους τους ανώτερούς της, η αστυνομία δημιουργεί από το μηδέν μία αντιπολίτευση —που αποτελείται, βεβαίως, από αστυνομικούς— εναντίον της οποίας θα μπορέσει να χρησιμοποιήσει όπως θέλει όλη την κατασταλτική της τεχνογνωσία. Το έργο ανεβαίνει το 1959 στη Βαρσοβία, πριν απαγορευθεί πολύ γρήγορα. Αλλά θα παιχθεί σε ολόκληρη την Ευρώπη. Στις αρχές τις δεκαετίας του εξήντα, ο Mrożek εγκαταλείπει την δημοσιογραφία και γράφει σε μικρό διάστημα οχτώ θεατρικά μονόπρακτα, μικρές παραβολές καυστικού χιούμορ, που θα δυσκολευτεί πολύ να ανέβουν στην Πολωνία, αλλά που θα παιχθούν σε πολλά ευρωπαϊκά θέατρα, πριν επαναληφθούν πολλές φορές σε καφεθέατρα. 

Κουρασμένος από τους μπελάδες που του επιβάλλει ασταμάτητα το καθεστώς παρά το γεγονός —ή εξαιτίας— της δημοτικότητάς του, αποφασίζει να φύγει από την κομουνιστική Πολωνία το 1963 και να εγκατασταθεί στην Ιταλία. Η διασημότητά του αρχίζει να εξαπλώνεται σε όλη τη Δυτική Ευρώπη: το 1963, τα έργα του δημοσιεύονται σε τρεις τόμους στη Γερμανία και τον επόμενο χρόνο του απονέμεται το Βραβείο μαύρου χιούμορ για την γαλλική έκδοση του _Ελέφαντα_. Το 1964, δημοσιεύει το _Τάνγκο_, πολύπλοκο και μεγαλεπήβολο θεατρικό που μαρτυρεί την σύγχυση μίας γενιάς εμπρός στο κενό μετά από την κατάρρευση των παλιών αξιών: ένας επαναστατημένος έφηβος επιβάλλει στους γονείς του, απογοητευμένους προοδευτικούς, μία βίαιη επιστροφή στις παλιές αστικές αρχές. Ταυτόχρονα αντιαστική σάτιρα και αντισταλινική φάρσα, δηλαδή σε ολοκληρωτική αρμονία με το πνεύμα της εποχής ακριβώς πριν από το εξήντα οχτώ, το έργο θα του χαρίσει την πρώτη του μεγάλη διεθνή επιτυχία, αλλά θα έχει επίσης μία σημαντική απήχηση στη Πολωνία, όπου θα το ανεβάσει ο Erwin Axer στο Teatr Wspólczesny της Βαρσοβίας και ο Jerzy Jaracku στο Teatr Stary της Κρακοβίας. Το _Τάνγκο _παραμένει μέχρι σήμερα το διασημότερο και το πιο πολυπαιγμένο θεατρικό του Mrożek. 

Το 1968, κατά τη διάρκεια των γεγονότων του Μάη, μετακομίζει στο Παρίσι. Τον Αύγουστο, όταν τα σοβιετικά και πολωνικά στρατεύματα του Συμφώνου της Βαρσοβίας εισβάλλουν στην Τσεχοσλοβακία για να καταστείλουν την «Άνοιξη της Πράγας», δηλώνει δημόσια την αντίθεσή του σε αυτό το πραξικόπημα. Χάνει αμέσως την υπηκοότητά του και τα έργα του απαγορεύονται στην Πολωνία. Λαμβάνει την ιδιότητα του πολιτικού πρόσφυγα στη Γαλλία, και την υπηκοότητα το 1973. Από το 1972, τα απαγορευτικά μέτρα εναντίον του θα αποσυρθούν προοδευτικά στην Πολωνία, αλλά ο Mrożek δεν θα σταματήσει να επικρίνει σκληρά το καθεστώς και γίνεται έτσι από το 1975 ο πρώτος διαφωνών που ανέχονται σιωπηρά οι αρχές. 

Στη Γαλλία τα θεατρικά έργα του Mrożek, που κατατάχθηκαν για ευκολία στο «θέατρο του παραλόγου», συναντούν την θερμότερη υποδοχή. Πριν ακόμη φτάσει, πολλά από τα έργα του έχουν ήδη παιχτεί, ιδίως τα μικρά μονόπρακτά του, _Strip-tease_, _Bertrand_ και _Στο πέλαγος_, που ανέβηκαν στο Théâtre de Poche το 1966 από τον Antoine Bourseiller. Ο ηθοποιός και σκηνοθέτης Laurent Terzieff θα συμβάλει περισσότερο στην διασημότητα του δραματικού έργου του Mrożek. Το 1967, ανεβάζει το _Τάνγκο_ στο Théâtre de Lutèce. Θα ακολουθήσουν _Το κεντρί του καμπούρη_ το 1979, _Η πρεσβεία_ το 1983, _Με τα πόδια_ το 1987. Και δημιουργεί τον ρόλο του AA στους _Εμιγκρέδες_, σε σκηνοθεσία Roger Blin (πρεμιέρα στις 24 Οκτωβρίου 1974 στην μικρή αίθουσα του Théâtre d’Orsay). 

Τον Δεκέμβρη του 1989, την ίδια ώρα που η Πολωνία παίρνει τον δρόμο της δημοκρατίας —επανορθώνεται ο συνδικαλιστικός πλουραλισμός, καταργείται ο ηγετικός ρόλος του κόμματος— ο Mrożek φεύγει από την Ευρώπη για να εγκατασταθεί στο Μεξικό, όπου, σύμφωνα με τα λόγια του, θα ζήσει «σαν ερημίτης». Παρά την απόσταση, παραμένει ωστόσο στενά συνδεδεμένος με την Γηραιά Ήπειρο. Έτσι γράφει απευθείας στα γαλλικά _Ο έρωτας στην Κριμαία_, τραγική κωμωδία σε τρεις πράξεις, ιστορία της Ρωσίας στον 20[SUP]ο[/SUP] αιώνα, που ανέβασε ο Jorge Lavelli στο Théâtre national de la Colline το 1994. 

Το 1997, υιοθετείται ένα νέο Σύνταγμα στην Πολωνία και οι βουλευτικές εκλογές επικυρώνουν την επιστροφή στην εξουσία των κομμάτων που προέρχονται από τη Solidarność. Μετά από τριάντα τρία χρόνια εξορίας, ο Mrożek επιστρέφει στη χώρα του. Από τότε, ζει στην Κρακοβία και δημοσιεύει τακτικά, όπως στην αρχή της καριέρας του, σατιρικά σκίτσα και άρθρα στην Gazeta Wyborcza, την σημαντικότερη ημερήσια εφημερίδα της Πολωνίας. Εις το εξής αναγνωρισμένος χωρίς υστεροβουλίες ως ο μεγαλύτερος μεταπολεμικός Πολωνός θεατρικός συγγραφέας, του απονεμήθηκαν πολυάριθμα βραβεία και οι εκδηλώσεις που οργανώνονται προς τιμή του έργου του και της προσωπικότητάς του πολλαπλασιάζονται σε ολόκληρη τη χώρα.


----------



## ndsv (Apr 1, 2012)

*ΕΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΙ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ*​
Αγαπητέ παραλήπτη, αν και άγνωστε. Ή μάλλον: αγαπητέ παραλήπτη, διότι άγνωστε. Επειδή δεν σε ξέρω, δεν ξέρω τα άσχημα ελαττώματά σου, τις απωθητικές ιδιότητες του σώματος και του χαρακτήρα σου, γεγονός που μου επιτρέπει να απευθυνθώ σ’ εσένα με μία συμπάθεια χωρίς επιφυλάξεις. Αλλά πράγματι, γιατί πρέπει (εάν δεν σε ξέρω) να νιώθω συμπάθεια για σένα; Ιδού η απάντηση: η συμπάθεια είναι ένα συναίσθημα αναζωογονητικό, υγιές, θετικό, και η αγάπη του πλησίον συνιστάται από όλα τα θρησκευτικά και εγκόσμια συστήματα. Πρόκειται για αρετή τόσο πνευματική όσο και κοινωνική. Μου την προσφέρω ώστε κι εγώ, με τη σειρά μου, να σου φανώ συμπαθής.

Δεν ξέρω αν είσαι άντρας ή γυναίκα, γέρος ή νέος, λευκός ή έγχρωμος. Αυτό διευκολύνει εξαιρετικά την αλληλογραφία μας και, γενικότερα, τις σχέσεις μας. Πόσο χυδαίες θα γίνονταν και θα περιπλέκονταν εάν γνώριζα τα χαρακτηριστικά της ιδιαίτερης ύπαρξής σου! Δόξα τω Θεώ, δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα από αυτά, και χάρη σ’ αυτό, μπορούμε να συναντηθούμε ελεύθερα, εσύ κι εγώ, εγώ κι εσύ, οι δυο μαζί, σε αυτήν την οριοθετημένη έννοια κατά το γενικό νόημα —αλλά ω, πόσο ευχάριστη! στο αφτί του ουμανιστή— την ανθρωπότητα.

Χρειάζεται να προσθέσω ότι, για τους ίδιους λόγους για τους οποίους δεν θέλω να ταράξω τους νόμους της συμμετρίας και να υπονομεύσω την συμπάθειά σου προς εμένα, αποφεύγω να διευκρινίσω το φύλο μου, την ηλικία μου, την φυλή μου, όπως και κάθε άλλο χαρακτηριστικό στοιχείο του προσώπου μου; Ας ανθίσει ανεμπόδιστα η συμπάθειά σου για μένα, όπως η δική μου για σένα.

Μετά από αυτήν την εισαγωγή, ας επανέλθουμε στην ουσία. Ορίστε, θέλω να σε πληροφορήσω ένθερμα ότι πρέπει, δηλαδή εσύ κι εγώ, δηλαδή η ανθρωπότητα, να εκπληρώσουμε μιαν ύψιστη και ευγενή αποστολή. Μη μου ζητάς να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες. Οποιαδήποτε λεπτομέρεια θα περιόριζε άσκοπα και θα αφαιρούσε από την αποστολή μας τον αναμφίβολα ύψιστο και γενικό χαρακτήρα της. Οι λεπτομέρειες προκαλούν πάντοτε παρεξηγήσεις, ενώ η γενικότητα και η ανωτερότητα είναι αδιαφιλονίκητες. Εξάλλου, εάν με ρωτούσες λεπτομέρειες, θα ομολογούσες την άγνοιά σου επάνω σε αυτή την ύψιστη υπόθεση που μας απασχολεί τόσο πολύ, και θα ήταν πολύ άσχημο για την εικόνα σου. Τέλος, είναι αρκετά ξεκάθαρο, νομίζω, ότι εάν επικοινωνώ μαζί σου, δεν είναι σίγουρα σε καμία περίπτωση, ούτε κατά διάνοια, για να σου γνωστοποιήσω κάτι που ξέρω αλλά που οι άλλοι θα μπορούσαν να μην ξέρουν: όχι, επιθυμώ απλά να σου γνωστοποιήσω ότι ξέρω τα ίδια πράγματα με τους άλλους.

Ελπίζω, —τι λέω!— είμαι ενδόμυχα πεπεισμένος ότι η αλληλογραφία μας, που ξεκίνησε με τόσο επικερδή τρόπο, δεν θα σταματήσει εδώ. Η ανταλλαγή ιδεών στα πλαίσια των σχέσεων που θεμελιώθηκαν επάνω σε μία αμοιβαία συμπάθεια είναι όχι μόνον χρήσιμη και ευχάριστη, αλλά αποτελεί επίσης για μας ένα καθήκον ως προς την κοινωνία των Ανθρώπων. Στην πραγματικότητα, η ανταλλαγή αυτή αντιπροσωπεύει, ένα δεσμό, και συντελεί ώστε εμείς, κάτοικοι του πλανήτη, —ανεξάρτητα από τις ασήμαντες διαφορές μας, αφού είναι αφανέρωτες— να δημιουργούμε μία γενική, σκεπτόμενη και συμπαθητική ανθρώπινη κοινωνία, δηλαδή μία ανθρωπότητα αντιμέτωπη με τις δεσμεύσεις της. Περιμένω λοιπόν μία απάντηση, με την βεβαιότητα ότι θα φτάσει σύντομα και θα είναι τόσο συμπαθητική όσο η παρούσα επιστολή που γράφω για σένα. Δεν γράφω την διεύθυνσή μου, για να μην υποβιβάσω το επίπεδο των σχέσεών μας και για να μην σπιλώσω την ανταλλαγή των ιδεών μας με κακόγουστα ψιλοπράγματα. Αρκεί να βάλεις την απάντησή σου σ’ ένα μπουκάλι, να το βουλώσεις καλά και να το πετάξεις μέσα στην πρώτη έκταση νερού που θα συναντήσεις. Άλλωστε αυτό ετοιμάζομαι να κάνω μ’ αυτό το γράμμα.

Δικός σου,
Ο πλησίον σου εν γένει.


Sławomir Mrożek, Το Δέντρο, Νουβέλες 1
Απόδοση στα ελληνικά : ndsv από την γαλλική έκδοση της μετάφρασης από τα πολωνέζικα του André Kozimor.
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην Α. για την επιμέλεια.

O Sławomir Mrożek (Σουαβομίρ Μροjέκ) γεννήθηκε στις 29 Ιουνίου 1930 στο Borzęcin, Πολωνός συγγραφέας και δραματουργός. Το δραματικό έργο του συνδέεται με το θέατρο του παραλόγου. Ξεκίνησε την καριέρα του το 1950 ως σατυρικός σκιτσογράφος. Έζησε στην Ιταλία, Γαλλία, ΗΠΑ, Γερμανία, Μεξικό. Επέστρεψε στην Πολωνία το 1996, στην Κρακοβία, όπου ζει.


----------



## ndsv (Apr 1, 2012)

*ΕΛΠΙΔΑ*​
Μερικές φορές, λαχταράω να το ρίξω στην κουβέντα με κάποιον. Τότε, πηγαίνω επίσκεψη σ’ έναν φίλο που κι αυτός έχει διάθεση για κουβεντούλα. Συζητάμε για τον καιρό, ποια μέρη είναι φτηνότερα, ποια μέρη είναι ακριβότερα και για την ποδοσφαιρική ομάδα που θα κερδίσει το ματς την επόμενη Κυριακή.

Τσακωνόμαστε, γιατί προτιμά τους Μπλε κι εγώ τους Πράσινους. Στην πραγματικότητα, δεν ξέρω γιατί προτιμώ τους Πράσινους. Χωρίς αμφιβολία γιατί προτιμά τους Μπλε και χωρίς τσακωμούς η ζωή θα ήταν πολύ μονότονη. Αλλά γιατί προτιμά, αυτός, τους Μπλε; Χωρίς αμφιβολία, γιατί εγώ προτιμώ τους Πράσινους.

Μια μέρα φτάνω στο σπίτι του και, πριν καλά-καλά ανοίξω την πόρτα του πετάω: οι Πράσινοι θα κερδίσουν.

Αλλά αυτός, τίποτα. Μένει καθιστός και παρατηρεί ένα σπιρτόκουτο πάνω στο τραπέζι. Επαναλαμβάνω λοιπόν:
— Οι Πράσινοι θα κερδίσουν, ενώ οι Μπλε είναι παλτά.

Αλλά αυτός, ακόμη τίποτα.
— Άχρηστοι! του φωνάζω. Εντελώς παλτά, απλούστατα!

Η μόνη απάντηση, πήρε το σπιρτόκουτο και το άφησε να πέσει στο πάτωμα.
— Τι συμβαίνει; ρώτησα.
— Έπεσε.
— Βεβαίως και έπεσε, αφού το έριξες.
— Κι εχτές, έπεσε.
— Ε, και;
— Κανονικά τίποτα, αλλά αν το σκεφτείς… Χτες το έριξα από το τραπέζι τυχαία, και τότε μου κατέβηκε αυτή η ιδέα. Μετά το σήκωσα, το έριξα και όντως έπεσε. Προσπάθησα πολλές φορές, γιατί σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως τουλάχιστον μια φορά θα γινόταν διαφορετικά, εάν δεν ήταν αυτή τη φορά, θα ήταν την επόμενη. Αλλά όχι, τίποτα, πέρασα όλη τη νύχτα στο τραπέζι και έπεφτε διαρκώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
— Πράγματι, έχεις κάτι σκοτούρες!
— Η σκοτούρα μου είναι ότι το αποτέλεσμα του αγώνα δεν έχει καμία σημασία. Είτε κερδίσουν οι Πράσινοι, είτε οι Μπλε, δεν το νοιάζει, δεν θα σταματήσει να πέφτει με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Εάν λοιπόν ένα κουτό σπιρτόκουτο δεν ενδιαφέρεται να μάθει ποιος θα κερδίσει ή θα χάσει, γιατί θέλεις να ενδιαφερθώ εγώ;
— Τότε, τι θα σ’ ενδιαφέρει;
— Τίποτα.

Τον λυπήθηκα, αλλά περισσότερο εμένα. Με ποιον θα μάλωνα τώρα; Του είπα λοιπόν:
— Ίσως αύριο να πέσει, ίσως μεθαύριο επίσης, αλλά όχι την Κυριακή.
— Πώς το ξέρεις;
— Είναι απλό, η Κυριακή είναι μόνον σε τρεις μέρες.
— Όμως σήμερα έπεσε ακριβώς όπως χτες!
— Γιατί σήμερα είναι Πέμπτη.
— Είσαι σίγουρος;
— Αρκεί να κοιτάξεις το ημερολόγιο.
— Έχεις δίκιο, είναι όντως Πέμπτη.

Και τελικά τσακώθηκε μαζί μου για τον αγώνα, κανονικά. Δεν είναι ότι ο κολλητός μου είναι χαζός, μόνο μερικές φορές σκέφτεται λίγο παραπάνω.




Sławomir Mrożek, Το Δέντρο, Νουβέλες 1
Απόδοση στα ελληνικά : ndsv από την γαλλική έκδοση της μετάφρασης από τα πολωνέζικα του André Kozimor.
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στην Α. για την επιμέλεια.


----------



## Immortalite (Apr 2, 2012)

Αυτό το μπουκάλι ακόμα να πέσει στη θάλασσα; :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2012)

Ε, δεν είναι για χόρταση. Για να παραφράσω τον Βάκωνα, μερικά διηγήματα θέλουν αργό μάσημα και αργή χώνευση.

n, ελπίζω να μην είναι απαίσιο το φορμάρισμα των διαλόγων στην _Ελπίδα_. Επίσης, θα προσθέσω εδώ τα κείμενα σε pdf.

Και πάλι, πολλές ευχαριστίες.


----------



## Themis (Apr 3, 2012)

Εξαιρετικά διηγήματα, ευχαριστούμε ndsv. Το _Ένα μπουκάλι στη θάλασσα_ είναι ολόκληρη πραγματεία - πολύ σκληρή επειδή είναι πολύ πραγματική. Και στην _Ελπίδα_ η υπέρβαση του αδιεξόδου μέσω της Πέμπτης που είναι Πέμπτη και μας οδηγεί στο σύνηθες αδιέξοδο αποτελεί coup de maître.


----------



## ndsv (Apr 3, 2012)

Tout le plaisir est pour moi. Merci !
Δεν τον ήξερα, μου τον «σύστησε» μία Πολωνή φίλη μου και ομολογώ ότι ήταν μια πολύ ευχάριστη συνάντηση.


----------

